# Small cable in back seat?



## mjgillen08 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi there,

Just got a Chevy Cruze yesterday! Has been great for the less than 24 hours I've had it! Have one question that I can't seem to find an answer to, but in the backseat of the car, near the headrests, on both the passengers and drivers side there is a small cable and what looks like a remote control of some kind that slips inside a pocket. There isn't one on the middle seat that I have found. Does anyone know what this might be? 

Thanks!


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a clip to adjust the hight of the seatbelt.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...see page *3-15 *of your *2012 Cruze Owners Manual *for a picture and instructions.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My 2011 manual calls them comfort guides. I noticed them while working around the seats but never knew what they were for either until reading this thread and reviewing the owner's manual. I've never had a rear seat passenger since buying the car so it doesn't really apply to me anyway but at least now I know what they are.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mjgillen08 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just got a Chevy Cruze yesterday! Has been great for the less than 24 hours I've had it! Have one question that I can't seem to find an answer to, but in the backseat of the car, near the headrests, on both the passengers and drivers side there is a small cable and what looks like a remote control of some kind that slips inside a pocket. There isn't one on the middle seat that I have found. Does anyone know what this might be?
> 
> Thanks!


mjgillen08,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze! I hope you continue to love it! They are correct the clip that you are referring to is to help adjust the comfort of the rear seat belts. If you ever have any questions comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

